# Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr? - 2

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich bin da beim Stöbern durch das Forum auf den Thread gestoßen: "Wieso seid ihr keine Windows User mehr?" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-249071.html) und habe gesehen dass da der letzte Post aus dem Jahr 2004 war. Ich dachte mir, der hat auch schon 5 Seiten, ich mach halt einen neuen auf.

Edit: Ich hoffe das darf Otto-Normal-Forumsuser einfach so.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich habe vor cirka 2 Jahren mit Linux angefangen. Damals hab ich ein uraltes RedHat-Buch bekommen, und meinen W2K-Rechner linuxisiert.

Ich kannte mich überhaupt nicht aus, und der Kernel war so alt, dass er noch nicht mal USB unterstützt hat. (Kommt mir jetzt wo ich das schreib auch ein bissl komisch vor, gibts das?)

Dann hab ich ein paar Monate später ein Netbook gekauft (1,66 GHz Prozessor, 1 GB Ram, 160 GB HDD -> Spürbar besser als der Pentium 3 mit 500 MHz Prozessor, 256 MB Ram und 10 GB HDD. -> Schnellere Rechner hatte ich unter Linux noch nie im Betrieb.)

Auf das Netbook (Asus EEE) hab ich dann anfangs Debian draufgespielt, und Gnome und KDE ausprobiert. Ausgekannt hab ich mich noch immer nicht.

Dann hab ich Gentoo entdeckt und allein durch die Installation mehr von Linux verstanden als in dem halben Jahr davor. Da hatte ich dann XFCE am Desktop.

Jetzt habe ich dann ein neueres Netbook bekommen (Intel Atom N450 1,66GHz, 1 GB Ram, 160 GB HDD). Da ist jetzt Awesome oben.

So ganz kenn ich mich immer noch nicht aus mit Linux, aber ich habe mit meinem ersten Gentoo auch erst so richtig wahrgenommen, dass das nicht Windows ist, und dass da eine ganz andere Denkweise dahintersteckt.

Was mir aber an Linux besonders gefällt, ist der Kernel, den man bearbeiten kann. Wenn ein Gerät nicht geht, aktiviert man die Treiber im Kernel, und muss nicht auf der Herstellerseite nach Windows-Treibern suchen, um dann zu sehen, das das Gerät zu alt ist für Win7 und die Treiber nur unter WinXP funktionieren.

Auch andere Geräte: Man steckt eine Maus, oder einen USB-Stick unter Linux an, und er geht oder er geht nicht, je nach Kerneleinstellungen. Unter Windows wartet man beim ersten Mal anstecken ca. 5 Minuten dass er die Treiber installiert.

Für die Schule hab ich ein 15" Notebook mit 2GHz und 2GB Ram aber da ist Windows7 oben und das bleibt wie es für die Schule notwendig ist. Gespielt wird mit dem kleinen. (Computerspiele spiele ich generell nicht. Ich spiel nur Tetris.)

Ich bin auch draufgekommen, das seit ich in den Ferien, oder am Wochenende, den Windows-Rechner nicht mehr aufdrehe, weil mittlerweile fast alles, was ich brauch auch unter Linux glatt läuft.

LG Roland

----------

## misterjack

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Da ist jetzt Awesome oben.

 

hä?

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   Da ist jetzt Awesome oben. 
> 
> hä?

 

Unglücklich formuliert. Er meint wohl den WM: http://awesome.naquadah.org/

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   Da ist jetzt Awesome oben. 
> 
> hä? 
> 
> Unglücklich formuliert. Er meint wohl den WM: http://awesome.naquadah.org/

 

Danke, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.

Übrigens, wie war euer "Umstieg"?

LG Roland

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Mein eigentlicher Umsteig geschah mit Gentoo. Ich hatte immer wieder von GNU/Linux gehört und einzelne Kontakte gehabt, aber mein Rechner war mit seinen 32 MB RAM und einem kaum noch funktionierenden CD-ROM-Laufwerk nicht geeignet um SUSE Linux 6.2 vernünftig zu installieren und zu betreiben. Dann geschah eine Weile nichts und erst zu Beginn meines Studiums habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner aus Einzelteilen zusammengeschraubt. Da sich Windows 95, was auf dem alten Rechner lief, nicht installieren ließ, kam gar kein Windows mehr drauf. Stattdessen habe ich zufällig in der Zeit Gentoo gesehen und mich sofort dafür entschieden. Zwei Wochen lang habe ich jede freie Minute investiert bis ich mal eine grafische Oberfläche hatte. Später habe ich immer wieder Abstecher zu anderen Distributionen und auch kurz mal zu FreeBSD und OpenSolaris gemacht, aber am Ende bin ich immer wieder zu Gentoo zurückgekommen. Nachdem ich nun einige Jahre Erfahrungen als Anwender gesammelt habe, bin ich in den letzten Jahren dazu übergangen zu versuchen, meinen Beitrag für die Qualität von Gentoo zu leisten.

----------

## b3cks

Ich hatte mich neben Windows (als Quasi-Standard) schon länger mit anderen Betriebssystem beschäftigt, allerdings mehr theoretisch und war an der Linux-Philosophie recht interessiert (OSS-Konzept, etc.). Leider fehlte mir immer die Zeit und vielleicht auch die Eifer das auch praktisch umzusetzen. Neben diversen SuSE und anderen ready to use Distros waren die Experimente meist von kurzer Dauer. Irgendwie wollte nie alles so recht, es war viel gefrickel und vieles, was ich damals so mit dem PC anstellte, lief einfach nicht zufriedenstellend und ich sah nicht ein in einem System zumzufuschen (Thema Kompilieren), welches eigentlich Out of the Box laufen sollte. Zumindest sah ich das damals so.

Irgendwann war es dann so weit, dass ich mehr oder minder gezwungen war mich mit Linux intensiver zu beschäftigen, da ich diverse Website-Projekte betreute und der Server-Admin den Job der Server-Wartung nicht mehr in dem Maße ausführen wollte. Eigener Klicki-Bunti-Webspace kam aus diversen Gründen nicht in Frage, ebenso wenig wie Windows als Server-OS. Nachdem ich auch serverseitig eine kleine Distro-Rundreise machte und ebenso die gleichen Ärgernisse wie auf dem Desktop hatte, überlegte ich mir mich nun doch intensiver mit Linux, also dem System an sich, zu beschäftigen.

Dazu wählte ich dann nach einiger Suche Gentoo. Und ich hatte einfach Spaß daran. Damals musste man noch echt viel auf der Konsole hacken, bis man zu Ergebnissen kam, aber es war schön die Erfolge zu sehen und die Doku lies einen einfach nicht im Stich. Und wenn doch, gab es den IRC und das Forum.

Nachdem sich die Erfolge auf dem Desktop sehen ließen und man einigermaßen sicher im Umgang mit Gentoo war, vollzog ich auch den Umstieg auf dem Server und war sehr zufrieden. Gleichzeitig bemerkte ich, wie ich Gentoo einfach häufiger bootete als Windows und hier für meine täglichen Arbeiten immer besser zurecht kam, passende und teils auch bessere Software fand. Somit verschwand Windows ganz von der Platte und hat seitdem nur noch sein Dasein als VM für Support- und Testzwecke.

Mittlerweile bin ich schon länger soweit, dass ich mich am liebsten komplett aus der Windows-Welt verabschieden würde, was mein derzeitiger Job leider nicht zulässt, da man hier vor längerer Zeit Entscheidungen getroffen hat, die einen auch noch für lange Zeit Abhängig von Microsoft machen. Und das muss man diesem Laden lassen, dieses Konzept fahren sie seit eh und je nicht schlecht. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja aber mal was (Jobbörse anyone?!  :Very Happy: ).

So far, cheers and thanks to Gentoo, Linux and the Community!

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe irgendwann aus Neugier eine SuSE-Version bestellt, weil ich schon öfter von Linux gehört hatte. Kurz zuvor hatte ich OS/2 wutentbrannt an die Wand gefeuert, weil ich irgendwie nicht den richtigen Ansatz gefunden habe. Mit der SuSE hingegen (7.0? 8.0?) klappte es sofort. Ich hatte dann noch ein paar Wochen parallel ein Windows2000 installiert, weil ich damals noch Diablo2 gespielt habe. Das wurde mir aber irgendwann zuviel, ich hab den Account abgeschlagen und das Windows gelöscht. Die SuSE habe ich gegen ein damals brandaktuelles Debian woody getauscht und bin kurz darauf zu NetBSD gewechselt. Über Gentoo, FreeBSD, viele andere bin ich seit über einem Jahr wieder bei Gentoo und glaube, hier bleibe ich auch.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe von meinem alten Arbeitgeber einen ausgemusterten PC für 5 Mark (1999) gekauft. Da ich keine Lust auf Windows98SE hatte (zu lahm), habe ich SuSE Linux installiert. Nachdem ich den Rechner mit Speicher (32MB) und einem schnelleren Prozessor (Pentium-Pro 233-MMX) "aufgemotzt" hatte, kam dann doch WindowsME drauf (2000). Ein Jahr später gab das Board seinen Geist auf, und wurde durch einen Athlon (800MHz) ersetzt. Hierauf kam dann nebst Windows 2000 auch SuSE wieder drauf. Ein Rechner (Athlon-XP 2GHz) später im Jahre 2003 kam Windows runter, und Gentoo (1.4) drauf.

... seit dem bin ich irgendwie "kleben" geblieben. Gut, auf meinem Heim-PC läuft neben Gentoo auch Windows 7, aber auf meinem Arbeitsrechner und -Notebook gibts außer Gentoo nichts. Oh... falsch... Auf dem Notebook habe ich noch VMware Workstation 7 mit einer Windows XP Installation für Visual C++ 2008 und Cisco VNC.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

[offtopic]

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf dem Notebook habe ich noch VMware Workstation 7 mit einer Windows XP Installation
> 
> 

 

Bin neugierig: Was für VM-Ware verwendest du? Zahlt sich ein XP oder Win7 in der VM-Ware auf nem 1,6 GHz SingleCore aus? Es war mal XP vorinstalliert, und unser EDV-Lehrer hat auf so nem Netbook-Teil Win7, das halbwegs ruckelfrei läuft, wenn man ihn nicht zu sehr beansprucht (mehr als 3 Fenster parallel -> Bluescreen).

Was ich aber jetzt meine: Wie Prozessor/RAM braucht Gentoo, wieviel bleibt für Win? Zahlt sich das aus?

Noch eine Frage: Hast du legale Windows-Versionen drauf? Oder Betas? Ich nehm ja an, dass du keinen Crack oben hast  :Laughing: 

[/offtopic]

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da es sich um ein Firmenlaptop handelt, ist es selbstverständlich eine legale Windows Version. (Die private zu Hause auch.)

Also wirklich laufen (Intel Core2Duo mit 1,8GHz) tut Windows erst, seit ich den Speicher auf 2GiB vergrößert habe, da WinXP doch mindestens 768MiB Speicher zugewiesen braucht um einigermaßen performant zu laufen.

Und seit dem ich vmware nur noch mit cgroups-Support (Dank "Alternative zu 200-Zeilen Kernel-Patch") starte, kann ich mit dem Laptop auch normal arbeiten, wenn Windoofs irgendwelche Updates einspielt.

Achja: 

```
 # eix -I vmware -c                                                                                                                        

[I] app-emulation/vmware-modules (238.3[1]@04.01.2011): VMware kernel modules

[I] app-emulation/vmware-workstation (7.1.3.324285[1]@21.12.2010): Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual performance overhead of most emulators

[I] app-emulation/vmware-tools [1] (8.4.5.324285@15.12.2010): VMware Tools for guest operating systems

[1] "vmware" /var/lib/layman/vmware

3 Treffer.
```

Und die VM ist auf "32bit, Single-Core" eingestellt. VMware ist ebenfalls eine legale Vollversion, auch wieder dank Firma.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Da es sich um ein Firmenlaptop handelt, ist es selbstverständlich eine legale Windows Version. (Die private zu Hause auch.

 

Ich hab auch eine gekaufte, ich kann Leute nicht leiden, die sich eine illegale WindowsVersion drauf installieren, und dann vielleicht noch über mac oder linux schimpfen.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also wirklich laufen (Intel Core2Duo mit 1,8GHz) tut Windows erst, seit ich den Speicher auf 2GiB vergrößert habe, da WinXP doch mindestens 768MiB Speicher zugewiesen braucht um einigermaßen performant zu laufen.

 

Ist es also irgendwie möglich ein abgespecktes Windows XP auf 1,6GHz SingleCore mit 1GB Ram laufen zu haben? Theoretisch müsste ja die vorinstallierte XP-Version mit halt höherer Ram-Auslastung laufen.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und seit dem ich vmware nur noch mit cgroups-Support (Dank "Alternative zu 200-Zeilen Kernel-Patch") starte, kann ich mit dem Laptop auch normal arbeiten, wenn Windoofs irgendwelche Updates einspielt.

 

Versteh ich nicht!? brauchen Windows-Updates mehr Prozessorleistung als Windows im Betrieb?

Ist vmware OpenSource? oder als privatanwender kostenlos oder so?

Nochwas:

Bei mir kommt:

```
eix -c vmware

[N] app-emulation/vmware-gsx-console (~3.2.0.14497): VMware GSX Console for Linux

[N] app-emulation/vmware-modules (1.0.0.25-r1): VMware kernel modules

[N] app-emulation/vmware-player (2.5.4.246459): Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual performance overhead of most emulators

[N] app-emulation/vmware-server (1.0.9.156507): VMware Server for Linux

[N] app-emulation/vmware-server-console (1.0.8.126538): VMware Remote Console for Linux

[N] app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client (~4.0.1.235010): Open Source VMware View Client

[N] app-emulation/vmware-vix (~1.6.2.156745-r2): VMware VIX for Linux

[N] app-emulation/vmware-workstation (6.5.3.185404): Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual performance overhead of most emulators

[N] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware (11.0.3): VMware SVGA video driver
```

LG Roland

----------

## musv

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ist vmware ... als privatanwender kostenlos oder so?

 

Ja, VMWare-Player ist kostenlos.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nein, die gut und schnell laufende VMware-Workstation (Wegen der Version: Ich benutze die Ebuilds aus dem vmware Overlay durch Layman) ist kostenpflichtig. Du kannst dir aber den kostenlosen VMware-Server installieren.

Mit dem Player kannst du nur vorgefertigte Maschinen starten. Du müsstest dein XP also ersteinmal irgendwo installieren und daraus eine VM machen.

Also bei 1GB Speicher und einem Windows dass dann 512MB Speicher zugewiesen bekommt, sollte es eigentlich auch ganz ordentlich laufen. Als Entwickler muss ich mit der VM halt rumtesten, und wenn VisualC++ was kompilieren soll, sind 512MB eventuell arg wenig.

Zu dem cgroups-Kram: Ja, beim Updaten braucht das Windows mehr Rechenleistung (*), aber was wirklich den Ausschlag gibt, ist Disk-IO. (Runterladen, sichern, entpacken, Wiederherstellungspunkt erzeugen, Installieren, verifizieren, das geht alles auf die Platte.) Da ich KDE-4 mit noch so einigen anderen Programmen derweil am Laufen habe, wird der Swap bei mir immer genutzt, wenn die VM läuft. Da wird das dauernde Gerödel auf der Festplatte zu einer echten Spaßbremse.  :Wink: 

(*) Das Visual Studio 2008 Service Pack 1 kommt nicht umsonst auf einem 1GB ISO...   :Shocked:  Brauchte ich aber, weil Microsoft es bis zu diesem Service Pack total verpennt hat (welch Neuheit) eine TR1-Implementation mitzuliefern.

----------

## kraileth

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich derzeit hier "der Neue" bin und es aus vielen Foren gewohnt bin, mich irgendwie mal vorzustellen, kommt mir dieser Thread für einen ersten Beitrag gerade recht!  :Wink: 

Windows habe ich viele Jahre lang genutzt und bin quasi damit aufgewachsen. Aus meiner Kindheit erinnere ich mich noch daran, wie ich nach dem Update meines Vaters von Win3.0 auf 3.1 das Reversi vergeblich suchte! Versionen vor 3.0 kenne ich nicht, aber seit dem war ich eigentlich Windows-Nutzer. Für mich hatte der Kasten, der damals ja noch nicht in praktisch jedem Haushalt präsent war, immer etwas "Magisches", das mich in den Bann schlug. Diese "Magie" sah ich Stück für Stück weichen, als alles immer bunter, immer "anwenderfreundlicher" wurde. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die gerne an DOS zurückdenken und die (so weit es die verfügbare Zeit erlaubt) sich in der FreeDOS-Szene tummeln.

Freilich hat man über die Jahre immer wieder über Windows gemeckert, wenn es hängen blieb, den allseits beliebten Blue Screen anzeigte und dergleichen. Aber im Grunde habe ich es doch immer gerne benutzt. Das änderte sich mit WindowsME. Ich weiß, daß viele über diese Version herziehen, als sei sie die schlechteste überhaupt. Das Gefühl hatte ich (neben tatsächlich mangelhafter Stabilität) gar nicht mal. Das große Manko für mich war das Fallenlassen der Möglichkeit ins Dos zu booten (ja, mittels Crack ging das auch wieder, aber es störte mich aus Prinzip). Windows 2000 habe ich gerne benutzt und sehe es auch heute noch als das beste MS-Betriebssystem zum Arbeiten an. Spielen und NT-Plattform war dagegen freilich so eine Sache... Damals begann meine Dual-Boot-Phase, da ich doch auch begeisterter Spieler bin.

Windows XP sah ich als gigantischen Rückschritt an; hier hatte sich das in den Vordergrund gedrängt, was ich zutiefst verabscheue: Sinnlose grafische Spielerei, kopflose Ressourcenverschwendung, herablassende Behandlung des Anwenders. Ein gutes Beispiel für letzteres ist z.B. die Systemsteuerung, die immer mehr in einen "Kindergartenmodus" verwandelt wurde, bis man "zur klassischen Ansicht wechseln" betätigte. Ein Klick und alles war halbwegs in Ordnung - aber alleine schon die Tendenz hinterließ einen bitteren Nachgeschmack. "Sie dürfen dies nicht, sie dürfen das nicht"... Zum Geier, das ist mein Rechner, ich weiß, was ich tue - man sage mir nicht, was ich nicht "darf"! Dies bildet meinen Eindruck von XP vielleicht am besten ab. Von 2k gewechselt habe ich (mit mindestens einem weinenden Auge) schließlich doch, nachdem ich einen neuen Rechner mit Zweikernprozessor hatte.

Über Vista braucht man wohl kaum viele Worte verlieren. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Betriebssystem mehr, sondern ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit (oder wenigstens an dem Teil derselben, die fähig ist, einen Rechner zu bedienen). 7 habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angesehen.

Also kurz: Mein Hauptgrund, Windows hinter mir zu lassen, war die schleichende Entmündigung, welche Microsoft immer weiter trieb. Daneben störte mich das ganze Konzept: Wie kann es bitte sein, daß ein BS mehrere GB groß ist und ich eine DX-was-weiß-ich-wieviel-Grafikkarte brauche, damit es überhaupt läuft? Manche Leute finden die grafische Aufmachung "stylisch" - ich bekomme Augenkrebs. Mit Vista stand mein Entschluß endgültig fest: Wenn ich XP nicht mehr nutzen kann, wechsle ich zu Linux. Letztendlich habe ich es früher getan (was ich keine Sekunde bereue), aber Windows ist für mich schlichtweg unbenutzbar geworden. Nachdem ich es "los bin", sehe ich die Sache wieder etwas neutraler: Die Masse der Gelegenheits-PC-Benutzer braucht eben ein "einfaches" Betriebssystem. Nur weil ich "herausgewachsen" bin, muß es ja nicht schlecht sein. Für meine Zwecke aber taugt es nicht.

Einen ganz kurzen Einblick in die Linuxwelt hatte ich einmal mit SuSE 5 genommen. Alles fühlte sich "fremd" an, ich blickte ganz und gar nicht durch. Aber da war wieder diese "Magie" und ich liebte die bash auf den ersten Blick. SuSE kam damals jedoch standardmäßig mit KDE und das hingegen gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Ich wußte zwar, daß es auch noch GNOME gab, aber wenn mir schon der Standard nicht gefiel, konnte das ja wohl auch nichts taugen (ich war halt gedanklich ein Windows-Nutzer, der mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten grundlegender Komponenten gar nichts anfangen konnte). SuSE flog also in die Ecke - vorläufiges Ende der Geschichte.

Nachdem ich mich mal wieder tierisch über Windows geärgert hatte, nahm ich mir vor, mir nochmals ein Linux anzusehen. Ubuntu hatte längst eine gewisse Berühmtheit erlangt, und mit einer Live-CD hat man ja keine Scherereien. Intrepid überzeugte mich schon gleich nach dem ersten Start: Die Einrichtung der Hardware, für die ich mich früher durch YAST hatte quälen dürfen, lief automatisch ab. Der Desktop (ich erfuhr erst später, daß dies nun GNOME war) war mir sympathisch. Die Aufteilung der Bedienleisten oben und unten war zunächst etwas ungewohnt - aber heute möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Und als dann auch noch der Firefox direkt beim System dabei war und ohne jegliche Einstellungen ins Netz kam, brach bei mir Jubel aus. Die nächsten Wochen verbrachte ich jede freie Minute damit, mich in Linux und Ubuntu einzulesen. Eine ganz neue Welt eröffnete sich mir - ich taumelte zunächst, aber auf meine Fragen fand ich stets eine hilfreiche Antwort und bald stand ich sicher. Nachdem ich dann auch Ersatz für meine Standardprogramme unter Windows gefunden hatte, bootete ich letzteres immer seltener.

Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic gefielen mir außerordentlich. Mit Lucid kam und mit Maverick komme ich auch gut klar. Aber aus meiner Sicht ist auch Ubuntu auf einem falschen Weg und schon die nächste Version wird möglicherweise nichts mehr für mich sein. Daher bin ich etwas auf Distributionssuche gegangen. Gegen die meisten spricht jedoch immer die eine oder andere Sache. Nun bin ich bei Gentoo gelandet und bin vom Konzept absolut begeistert. Sollte ich damit klarkommen, dürfte ich wahrscheinlich endlich eine dauerhafte neue Heimat gefunden haben. Das Handbuch fand ich auch ganz hervorragend und habe so mein erstes System gebaut (was für ein Gefühl!   :Smile:  ). Es läuft auch wunderbar, aber leider bin ich auch schon auf mein erstes Problem gestoßen, weshalb ich mich hier angemeldet habe. Mal sehen, was passiert!

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Über Vista braucht man wohl kaum viele Worte verlieren. Das ist in meinen Augen kein Betriebssystem mehr, sondern ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit (oder wenigstens an dem Teil derselben, die fähig ist, einen Rechner zu bedienen). 7 habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angesehen.

 

Ich musste von der Schule aus Vista verwenden und konnte dann endlich nach einem halben Jahr Qualen recht kostengünstig auf Windows 7 upgraden. 

Damals ist mir klar geworden, dass Windows Vista wahrscheinlich nur ein Marketing-Gag war. Die haben einfach eine Betaversion gebaut, und vermarktet.

Windows 7 ist halbwegs ok, aber es ist halt Windows. Gentoo mit Rolling-Releases und schlichter Oberfläche (Awesome WM) ist halt was anderes (Obwohl es zeitintensiv ist sich damit einzuarbeiten, lernt man die bash lieben.)

Übrigens, willkommen im Forum  :Very Happy: 

LG Roland

----------

## manuels

Kann ich bestätigen: Vista war Mist, 7 (für ein Windows) eigentlich ganz gut.

Hab damals Gentoo (in den frühen 2000ern) genutzt, da ich SuSE viel zu undurchsichtig fand, Debian zu schwerfällig und das Portage-Konzept mochte.

(Was bei mir immer noch der Fall ist. Aber die "Usability" leidet doch sehr unter dem vielen Warten während des Kompilierens)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen!

----------

## kraileth

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße!

Daß 7 wieder ganz passabel sein soll, hört man ja eigentlich fast allerorten. Schätze, MS hätte nach dem völlig daneben gegangenen Vista (wenn ich daran denke, wie man das aus Marketinggründen gefeiert hat!) ein Problem gehabt, wenn 7 genau so ein Reinfall gewesen wäre. Jedoch muß ich sagen, daß es noch ein Element meiner "Windowsmüdigkeit" gibt, das ich oben nicht erwähnt habe: Das ewige "Suchspielchen" bei neuen Windowsversionen. Wo ist jetzt die Funktion, die ich brauche, wieder hin? In welchem Untermenü hat man sie versteckt - und wie heißt sie in dieser Windowsversion? Das ist auch so eine Sache, die tierisch nervt. Beispiel: Dateien mit Hidden-Atribut einblenden. Befand sich (bis einschließlich win98?) unter "Ansicht" (wo ich es auch erwarten würde) und fand sich dann später plötzlich unter "Extras->Ordneroptionen". Dazu kommt, daß die Übersetzung uneinheitlich ist; es sind ja meist nur Tendenzen, in denen es abweicht, aber es kann ärgerlich sein.

Da ich aber schon mit Vista ganz und gar nicht zurecht kam (was soll denn das, daß ich nicht mal eine Konfigurationsdatei, die ich abgeändert habe, speichern oder löschen, wohl aber erstellen darf?), habe ich, wie gesagt, mir 7 gar nicht mehr angeschaut. Auch einen Dual-Boot habe ich schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr. Für die wenigen Programme, die ausschließlich für Windows verfügbar sind, habe ich mir unter Virtualbox ein WinXP-System eingerichtet und schätze, daß ich damit noch lange Zeit auskommen werde. Und wer weiß schon, wie es in Zukunft aussieht? MS hat ja teilweise nette Ideen. So hatte ich mich z.B. sehr über die Erweiterungen der Konsolenbefehle in Win2k gefreut - bis ich dann feststellte, daß man nicht bloß erweitert, sondern auch geradezu amputiert hatte: So "unwichtige" Werkzeuge wie etwa choice werden nicht mehr mitgeliefert... Damit aber ist jegliches erweiterte Batching extrem erschwert bis unmöglich gemacht. Und wo ist der Sinn, wenn ich auf der einen Seite gute, durchdachte Neuerungen einbringe, auf der anderen Seite aber grundlegende Funktionalität verkrüppele? Nee, nee, das sind Sachen. Zumindest ich konnte es nie nachvollziehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wegen Windows 7 kann ich nicht so viel sagen, ich hatte am Anfang W2K ohne Internetverbindung. XP hatte ich nur auf dem Netbook und das hab ich nie verwendet (das hab ich gekauft um mit Linux anzufangen.) Und am Schulnotebook mussten wir Vista installieren.

Ob jetzt Windows 7 besser ist als WinXP kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht haben sie das absichtlich gemacht: WindowsXP war brauchbar, dann kommt Vista keiner kennt sich aus, alle meckern und dann kommt Windows7 mit weniger Funktionen als WinXP und alle schwärmen weil es um Längen besser ist als Vista.

Passenderweise hab ich mal gelesen was Vista heißen soll: Virus Inside Switch To Apple

LG Roland

----------

## musv

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Daß 7 wieder ganz passabel sein soll, hört man ja eigentlich fast allerorten. 

 

Ich muss es auf Arbeit verwenden. Ich hab mir dann eine VMWare hochgezogen und Arch darin installiert. 

Ansonsten krankt halt Windows 7 an denselben Schwächen, die schon seit Win95 vorhanden sind. Als da wären:

Windowsoberfläche generell:

- keine virtuellen Desktops (geht über Tools, funktioniert aber nicht brauchbar)

- kein Focus follows Mouse (geht über einen Hack, funktioniert aber nicht brauchbar)

- Linux Copy+Paste (geht über Tools, funktioniert aber nicht brauchbar)

Die Registry ist noch immer vorhanden, die Laufwerksbuchstaben ebenso. Und die Admingeschichte nervt. 

Also die bemerkten Vorteile / Verbesserungen gegenüber XP find ich persönlich eher marginal und überwiegend rein kosmetisch.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hm... Also vor Windows 2000 war Windows ME das stabilste was ich bis dahin hatte. Nur ein einziger Absturz in 2 Jahren. Unter Windows XP hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Absturz in 4 Jahren, in Vista und 7 auch nicht. Keine Ahnung, was Ihr da immer macht. Aber meine Schwester behauptet bis heute, Windows ME hätte ihr Mainboard gegrillt.

Und DOS ging mit WinME ganz wunderbar. Auch ohne Crack. Einfach auf einem Rechner erst MS-DOS 6.22 (war glaube ich die Versionsnummer, ganz erinnere ich es nicht mehr) installieren, danach erst Windows ME, und schon lief das ganz toll.

Das "Klicki-Bunti" in WindowsXP konnte man doch mit vier Mausklicks abschalten. Also dass sich da noch jemand drüber aufregen kann.  :Wink:  Und unter Windows Vista/7 darf ich alles. Trotz eingeschalteter Benutzerkontensteuerung. Ich habe noch nie erlebt etwas nicht zu dürfen. (Ist ja mein Rechner, und ich weiß was ich tue.) Die BKS ist übrigens die tollste Neuerung die MS je herausgebracht habt. Schlißlich wurde   j a h r e l a n g   über eben das Fehlen einer solchen Steuerung geschimpft. ("Unter Linux werde ich halt nach dem root-Passwort gefragt, aber Windows ist zu doof für sowas!") Tja. jetzt nicht mehr, also wird gemeckert, dass sie das endlich eingebaut haben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Letztendlich benutze ich lieber Linux, aber bei so manchen Spielen wäre mir das Einrichten unter Linux/wine einfach zu blöd. Einzig Wizardry8 spiele ich unter wine. Wenn wine nicht gleich in den Debugger abrauscht, tuts das beim beenden des Spiels, aber naja. Es geht!

----------

## schmidicom

Mein erstes Linux war auch RedHat was ganz gut funktionierte aber dann ging mir die ganze commerz scheisse so langsam aber sicher richtig auf die nerven weswegen ich bei SuSE landete. Doch da hatte ich immer öfters Probleme mit der Hardware sprich Drucker, Grafikkarten, etc. Heute wird es bei SuSE vermutlich nicht mehr so schlimm sein denk ich mir mal aber da ich eh seit rund 5 Jahren Gentoo User bin (wow doch schon so lange, fällt mir eigentlich auch erst jetzt auf  :Wink:  ) kenne ich mich mit SuSE nicht mehr wirklich aus.

Aber von Windows bin ich bis heute noch nicht 100% los gekommen, leider.

Inzwischen gibt es bei mir aber nur noch einen einzigen Grund warum ich überhaupt noch Windows auf meinem festen Rechner zuhause drauf habe und das ist "World of Warcraft". Wenn es das doch nur auch nativ für Linux gäbe (Was meiner Meinung nach nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein kann wenn es das auch für MacOS X mit UNIX Unterbau gibt).   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ausserdem hatte ich fast alle Microsoft Betriebssysteme kennengelernt und meist gezwungenermassen auch benutzt von MS-DOS bis zum heutigen Windows 7 und ja Vista war/ist eine Katastrophe genau so wie Windows Me.

----------

## kraileth

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Und am Schulnotebook mussten wir Vista installieren.

 

Furchtbar dieser Zwang; mir geht es auch tierisch auf den Keks, daß an der Uni alle auf diese nicht-offenen Formate von MS-Office bestehen. Als ob es gar kein OO gäbe und "sowieso" jeder MS-Office anschaffen würde (was ich wirklich gar nicht mehr einsehe). Aber auf der anderen Seite auch gut zu hören, daß die Entwicklung auch an den Schulen irgendwie "weitergegangen" ist: Gegen Ende meiner Schulzeit gab es ein paar Rechner (welche die Sparkasse gestiftet hatte, oder so), auf denen "schon" Win98 lief. Die meisten Schüler wurden dabei aber noch (man bedenke: daheim hatten wir längst alle 2k!) an Rechnern unterrichtet, auf denen man mit MS Works 3.0 (für DOS!) arbeiten durfte... Ich hatte damit keine Probleme, aber irgendwie war das doch schon "leicht" zurückgeblieben...

 *musv wrote:*   

> - kein Focus follows Mouse (geht über einen Hack, funktioniert aber nicht brauchbar)

 

Hätte ich früher unter Windows nie vermißt, da ich es nicht kannte. Heute stößt es mir auch extrem übel auf, wenn ich Windows nutzen muß. Kaum zu glauben, wie schnell man sich an eine solche Kleinigkeit gewöhnt, die gar nicht nötig, aber unendlich angenehm ist...

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Hm... Also vor Windows 2000 war Windows ME das stabilste was ich bis dahin hatte. Nur ein einziger Absturz in 2 Jahren. Unter Windows XP hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Absturz in 4 Jahren, in Vista und 7 auch nicht. Keine Ahnung, was Ihr da immer macht. Aber meine Schwester behauptet bis heute, Windows ME hätte ihr Mainboard gegrillt.

 

Seltsam. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die meinen, WinME sei besser gewesen als sein Ruf, aber stabil kann ich es dann doch nicht nennen. Ich mochte seine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber 98SE, aber verglichen mit diesem war es bei mir wesentlich anfälliger (auch wenn es nicht täglich an die 20 mal abgestürzt ist, wie andere beschwören). 2k war bei mir praktisch auch die Stabilität in Person, hier konnte ich ganz und gar nicht klagen, kaum ein Totalabsturz. Wenn etwas war, dann hingen einzelne Programme, die man dank "sofort beenden" auch schnell wieder los war. Mit XP hatte ich wieder etwas mehr Ärger, wenn aber auch freilich wesentlich mehr als mit 9.x. Und na ja, Hardwareschäden an einem Betriebssystem festzumachen, ist jetzt auch nichts, was ich tun würde.

 *Quote:*   

> Und DOS ging mit WinME ganz wunderbar. Auch ohne Crack. Einfach auf einem Rechner erst MS-DOS 6.22 (war glaube ich die Versionsnummer, ganz erinnere ich es nicht mehr) installieren, danach erst Windows ME, und schon lief das ganz toll.

 

Ja, sicherlich, nebeneinander. Aber das meinte ich nicht. Die 9.xer Reihe war ja immernoch DOS-basiert mit dem einfachen Unterschied zu <=3.11 daß es immer automatisch gestartet wurde und DOS immer weiter in den Hintergrund trat. Tatsächlich tat ja Win95 beim "herunterfahren" nichts anderes, als Windows zu beenden und in den DOS-Modus zu wechseln. Wenn man schnell genug tippte und den Mode und die Codepage wechselte, war man im Dos und konnte weiterarbeiten... Deswegen gab es ja bei 95 und 98 auch noch die Möglichkeit: Start->beenden->Im MS-DOS-Modus starten. Diese Möglichkeit bot ME nicht mehr - und das aus dem einfachen, aber unsinnigen Grund, daß MS beschlossen hatte, die Zeit für Dos wäre vorbei. Und das ärgerte mich dabei. Daß man parallel dazu ein Dos-System installieren konnte, versteht sich von selbst. Aber die Möglichkeit von einem installierten ME aus ins Dos zu gehen, bestand nur, wenn man das System entsprechend aufcrackte.

 *Quote:*   

> Das "Klicki-Bunti" in WindowsXP konnte man doch mit vier Mausklicks abschalten. Also dass sich da noch jemand drüber aufregen kann. 

 

Oh, das geht schon, ist auch gar nicht so schwer. *g* Selbst wenn man XP auf "klassisch" schaltet, wird es nur erträglich, aber meiner Meinung nach lange noch nicht gut. Als Verfechter des klassischen Startmenüs habe ich ja schon unter Vista meinen Spaß, das wieder hinzubiegen... Nein, nein, nicht mehr meine Welt.

 *Quote:*   

> Und unter Windows Vista/7 darf ich alles. Trotz eingeschalteter Benutzerkontensteuerung. Ich habe noch nie erlebt etwas nicht zu dürfen. (Ist ja mein Rechner, und ich weiß was ich tue.)

 

Keine Ahnung, ich hatte regelmäßig damit zu tun, daß ich alles mögliche nicht "darf". Wie gesagt z.B. das Abspeichern editierter Konfigurationsdateien oder auch nur das Löschen irgendwelcher Dateien im Programme-Verzeichnis. Für mich ein Unding (und ja, ich weiß, daß Konfigurationsdateien, Spielstände eigentlich unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen" abgelegt werden sollen - aber alte Programme tun das eben nicht!)

 *Quote:*   

> Die BKS ist übrigens die tollste Neuerung die MS je herausgebracht habt. Schlißlich wurde   j a h r e l a n g   über eben das Fehlen einer solchen Steuerung geschimpft. ("Unter Linux werde ich halt nach dem root-Passwort gefragt, aber Windows ist zu doof für sowas!") Tja. jetzt nicht mehr, also wird gemeckert, dass sie das endlich eingebaut haben.  

 

Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts, außer das die Umsetzung... nun, nervig war. Ich habe im Hinterkopf, daß das schon mit dem ersten Service Pack von Vista besser wurde, aber da war ich längst weg, habe also keine eigenen Erfahrungen mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> Letztendlich benutze ich lieber Linux, aber bei so manchen Spielen wäre mir das Einrichten unter Linux/wine einfach zu blöd. Einzig Wizardry8 spiele ich unter wine. Wenn wine nicht gleich in den Debugger abrauscht, tuts das beim beenden des Spiels, aber naja. Es geht!

 

Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ich habe ohnehin nicht mehr die große Zeit zum Spielen, und wenn ich es doch mal tue, dann die Klassiker aus meiner Jugend. Und die laufen mittlerweile alle wunderbar unter Dosbox.   :Very Happy: 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Inzwischen gibt es bei mir aber nur noch einen einzigen Grund warum ich überhaupt noch Windows auf meinem festen Rechner zuhause drauf habe und das ist "World of Warcraft". Wenn es das doch nur auch nativ für Linux gäbe (Was meiner Meinung nach nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein kann wenn es das auch für MacOS X mit UNIX Unterbau gibt).  

 

Schätze, daß Blizzard als kommerziell ausgerichtetes Unternehmen einfach kein Interesse daran hat, freie Betriebssysteme zu unterstützen. Schade, aber ist eben so.

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Hm... Also vor Windows 2000 war Windows ME das stabilste was ich bis dahin hatte. Nur ein einziger Absturz in 2 Jahren. 

 

Lass mich raten, du hast das WinME nur ein einziges Mal in diesen 2 Jahren gestartet?

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Ich mochte seine [WinME] Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber 98SE,...

 

Öhm, WinME war aufgrund der reingeprügelten Buntheit, die Multimediafähigkeit vortäuschen sollte, wesentlich langsamer als sämtliche Vorgänger seit Win95.

Die Entwicklung der Windows-Versionen und Entwicklungszweige (95, 98, SE, ME <-> NT, 2000, XP) kann man auf Wikipedia schön nachlesen. Nur kurz dazu: Win98SE war die Weiterentwicklung von Win98 mit Weiterentwicklungen am Kernel und Basissystem, die einiges an Stabilität brachten. WinME war dann ein 98SE, was mit sinnlosen Multimediamist und einigen Zusatzprogrämmchen und ein paar neuen Treibern zugestopft wurde und die Stabilität von SE ins Gegenteil verkehrte. Es ist allgemein bekannt und ich kann's aus meiner Erfahrung auch selbst bestätigen, dass WinME wohl das instabilste und eines der langsamsten Windosen überhaupt war. Ich hatte damals ME als Upgradeversion einer SE. Es kam sogar desöfteren vor, dass nach der Installationstortur (1. SE, 2. ME-Upgrade drüberbügeln) gar nichts mehr ging.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das "Klicki-Bunti" in WindowsXP konnte man doch mit vier Mausklicks abschalten.

 

Damit ist es trotzdem noch weit von einer brauchbaren Usability entfernt.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und unter Windows Vista/7 darf ich alles. Trotz eingeschalteter Benutzerkontensteuerung. Ich habe noch nie erlebt etwas nicht zu dürfen.

 

Das sagt der Virus auch und freut sich.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Die BKS ist übrigens die tollste Neuerung die MS je herausgebracht habt. Schlißlich wurde   j a h r e l a n g   über eben das Fehlen einer solchen Steuerung geschimpft. ("Unter Linux werde ich halt nach dem root-Passwort gefragt, aber Windows ist zu doof für sowas!") Tja. jetzt nicht mehr, also wird gemeckert, dass sie das endlich eingebaut haben.

 

Beispiel von meiner Arbeit: Wir benutzen einen DB-Server, der beim Debuggen von Datenbanken Logfiles schreibt. Im einen Ordner kann ich als normaler Nutzer die Logfiles nicht löschen, im anderen kann ich's. Der Schreibvorgang der Logfiles ist vollkommen identisch. Jetzt bietet mir der Explorer dummerweise nicht an, die Daten als Admin zu bearbeiten. Tja, das nenn ich Konsequenz und Nachvollziehbarkeit.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Letztendlich benutze ich lieber Linux, aber bei so manchen Spielen wäre mir das Einrichten unter Linux/wine einfach zu blöd. Einzig Wizardry8 spiele ich unter wine. Wenn wine nicht gleich in den Debugger abrauscht, tuts das beim beenden des Spiels, aber naja. Es geht!

 

Aus welchem rationalen Grund benutzt du Linux? Für Windowsspiele würde ich Windows benutzen.

----------

## Jimini

Ich war Ende 2006 schwer unzufrieden mit meinem (stinknormalen) Router, da das Teil mehrmals pro Tag reconnectete und mir einfach zu unflexibel war. Also entschloss ich, einen alten PC zu nehmen und zu einem Router umzufunktionieren. Natürlich hätte ich IPCop oder fli4l oder m0n0wall nehmen können, aber da ein Rechner bei mir als Web- und FTP-Server fungierte, wären mir diese Lösungen zu klein gewesen, zudemwollte ich mich bei der Gelegenheit ohnehin mal tiefer in die Materie "Netzwerke und Internet" einarbeiten. 

Ich war damals ein fortgeschrittener Windows-Nutzer und bis dato auch immer zufrieden mit dem Betriebssystem aus dem Hause Microsoft gewesen (ich halte Windows XP heute noch für ein gutes Produkt), aber die Lust am Basteln und Friemeln trieb mich in die Arme von Gentoo. Also nahm ich einen Pentium 2 350 und setzte Gentoo auf, was im gefühlt 82. Anlauf nach rund 2 Wochen dann auch erstmal einen Prompt lieferte. Ich hatte damals absolut keine Ahnung von der Fehlersuche unter einem Linux-System, und so führte beispielsweise ein Tippfehler in der grub.conf dazu, dass ich das System von der Pike neu aufsetzte. 

Es war ein ziemlich geiles Gefühl, als "mein" System das erste Mal anständig durchbootete, nachdem ich Dutzende Stunden damit verbracht hatte, es Stück für Stück zusammenzubauen. 

Die nächste große Herausforderung war, eben dieses System zu einem Router und einer Firewall zu machen, was sicherlich auch nochmal 2 oder 3 Wochen in Anspruch nahm, bis es so lief, wie ich es haben wollte. 

Ab hier gab es aber kein Zurück mehr für mich - endlich hatte ich ein System, was exakt das machte, zu was ich es angewiesen hatte. Mit der Zeit kamen immer mehr Projekte dazu, zunächst Apache, dann ein FTP-Server, dann Teamspeak, Mumble, UnrealIRCD, Postfix und so weiter und so fort. Mitte 2009 stieg ich dann auch am Desktop endlich auf Gentoo um, ich wollte zunächst einfach Erfahrungen sammeln, bevor ich 400GB Daten in die Hand eines mir neuen Betriebssystems gebe. Seitdem läuft bei mir jeder Rechner mit Gentoo, ich habe sogar meine Freundin dazu bewegen können, umzusteigen.

Der Umstieg an sich war übrigens recht holprig. Man muss sich erstmal daran gewöhnen, dass man wirklich überall was verändern und das System beeinflussen kann. Klar, dazu trug auch bei, dass ich direkt mit Gentoo angefangen habe, aber der Sprung ins kalte Wasser trägt dazu bei, dass man sich schnell an die Shell gewöhnt und sich mit der Praxis anfreundet, die Konfiguration selber in die Hand zu nehmen.

Warum ich Gentoo nutze? Absolute Freiheit, absolute Kontrolle. Und natürlich die Leidenschaft - es macht mir einfach mehr Spaß, ein System auf seinen Einsatzzweck hin anzupassen als mich durch Installationsmenüs zu klicken. 

Ich werde ab und an gefragt, ob ich nicht irgendwann mal wieder Windows nutzen werde, meistens, wenn irgendein gutes Spiel rauskommt (ich spiele allerdings ziemlich selten). Aber mir ist ein solides, sicheres, flexibles Betriebssystem mittlerweile wichtiger als irgendwelche Spielchen - es macht mir meist ohnehin mehr Spaß, bis spät in die Nacht irgendwas an den Servern oder am Netzwerk zu optimieren ;)

MfG Jimini

P.S.: immer mal wieder amüsant, seine ersten Schritte nachzuverfolgen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3684386-highlight-.html#3684386 ;)

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal über SuSE zu Linux gekommen. Da ging mir das Neuinstallieren auf neue Versionen auf den Keks und ich mir gefiel nicht, dass die nach Lust und Laune die Paketzusammenstellung änderten. 

Deshalb hab ich mit gentoo angeschaut und bin dabei geblieben. Auf dem Notebook hab ich noch Ubuntu. Da dauerte mit das kompilieren zu lang.

Was ich an Windows nicht mag:

- alles kostet Geld bei denen

- man bekommt zu viel aufgezwungen was man nicht will/braucht

- die Firmenphilosophie von MS passt mir nicht

- die andauernde Virenproblematik 

- ohne freie Software ist auch Windows für mich nicht verwendbar

Was ich an gentoo mag:

- Flexibilität in jeder Ebene

- dass ich es seit vielen Jahren auf meinem Rechner hab und es doch aktuell ist

- dass ich es anpassen kann wie es mir gefällt

- dass es mich nie im Stich lässt

- dieses tolle Forum 

- dass es auf (fast) jeder Plattform läuft (ich hab ppc64, x86, amd64) 

...

Ich hab noch ein XP laufen auf dem Lappi, dass hauptsächlich meine bessere Hälfte nutzt und für das Updaten meines Navi.

Dieses wird irgendwann wohl durch ein neueres ersetzt werden wo dann wohl im Bundle wieder Win7 dabei sein wird.

----------

